# FAST CGI error



## webdesignperth (Oct 21, 2010)

Guys,
Anybody familiar with "Fast CGI" error on windows server 2003?

I have windows server on network and whenever i try to access database the FAST CGI error comes up and sometimes takes forever to even access sites.

Thanks in advance


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

FastCGI is an add-on for IIS 6 and (I'm guessing) you are using it with PHP since it was developed by a cooperative effort between Zend (makers of PHP) and Microsoft. You find help for using PHP with IIS FastCGI here. Also, I recommend that you use the non-thread safe PHP package as FastCGI takes care of the treading issues, so this package offers better performance with FastCGI.


----------

